# How many total algorithms do you know?



## Rocky0701 (Apr 7, 2014)

I searched this and all i could find were threads about the number of algorithms that you know for 3x3, but i thought it would but fun to see how many algorithms you know for all of your twisty puzzles combined. I will make a poll too, but post below how many algorithms you know for each puzzle, and what method they are for.

I will start:
2x2: 8 Ortega (3 OLLs (the rest are just 3x3 ones), 2 PLLs and 3 PBLs)
3x3: 36 CFOP (7 F2Ls ,19 PLLs (all but the N's because i am lazy) and 10 OLLs)
4x4: 3 Yau 323 (1 Flipping algorithm, 1 OLL parity, 1 PLL Parity)
Pyraminx: 5 some sort of beginners method (5 beginners last layer)
Megaminx: 3 some sort of beginners method (3 beginners method last layer (two are from 3x3))
Picture Cubes: 1 N/A (1 Centers rotating)

Total: 56


----------



## Eleanor (Apr 7, 2014)

2x2: 3 Ortega OLLs
3x3: 17 PLLs, 14 OLLs so that's 31 CFOP
4x4: 1 OLL parity and 2 PLL parity
Pyraminx: 5 (last layer)
Skewb: 4 I guess

Total: 46


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 8, 2014)

PLL: 21(+8 multi angle) = 29
OLL: 57(+16 multi angle) = 73
F2L: 1 lol
Ortega: 8
CLL: Sune, Anti Sune, H 16(+1 T, 2 L, 1U) = 20
EG-1: 2(1 pi, 1 Sune)
4x4: 3(1 OLL, 2 PLL)
Square-1, Pyra, mega, Skewb: Not sure I count 15

So 150 (+/-5)


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 8, 2014)

Way too many. If I had to make an estimate I would say around 180-200 algs?


----------



## WinterCub3r (Apr 8, 2014)

some where around 150. Full OLL, PLL, a few F2L. and full Ortega.


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh gosh...this should be fun.
3x3:
OLL: 123 (incl. alts. and COLLs and whatever)
PLL: 53 
F2L...eh I won't call those algs
+some random crap I can't be bothered with
2x2:
PBL: like 9
CLL: 58
EG-1: 37
4x4:
parity: 5
other: 1
5x5:
parity: 1
pyraminx:
LBL: er we'll say 7
L4E: off the top of my head? maybe 7 idk (why learn algs when you can find them in inspection?)
keyhole: 15ish
WO: 8
1-flip: 10
oka: 5
I know a lot more but they aren't easy to count so that's all for that.
square-1:
like....4
megaminx:
uuuh I got nothin
skewb:
kind of hard to count. I know at least 8 very distinct algs, and a lot of combinations of sledges and hedges.
OH: maybe 5 or so
BLD: 2 xD
I'm not going to attempt to count up for non-WCA

Total of 351. That's not counting a lot though. If I went through all the random stuff for pyra and 3x3...ugh.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 8, 2014)

CLL 42
EG-1 32
PBL 4
3x3
OLL 55
PLL 26(includes OH PLLs)
COLL 5
WV 3
4x4
OLL and 2 PLL parity
pyraminx
9
megaminx
I just use 3x3 OLLs and stuff
skewb 
13 more even depends on what you'd count.
square 1
6 CP
6 EP
1 parity CP
and some other random stuff. 

199. 
That a lot more than I thought I knew. I thought I'd only knew ~100
There is a little overlap. When it comes to some CLLs and OLL.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 8, 2014)

Like XTowncuber, it's a bother to count. I don't know as many as he does though.

2x2: Ortega and a few CLL cases (haven't done much 2x2)
3x3: Full OLL and PLL is already 78 algs + alternate OLL angles, alternate PLL angles, multiple algs for some, I guess F2L doesn't count?
4x4: two parity algs
5x5: I don't know how many but several parity algs
pyra: I don't know how to count... 10-15?
mega: some are kind of the same as 3x3 algs but some slightly different because of them being R2'
OH: more OLL and PLL alternate algs... don't know how many I have
BLD: M2 algs for edges in M slice, some edge flips, fixing parity

Anyway, so I chose the option 100-200 as I don't think it's more than 200.


----------



## kcl (Apr 8, 2014)

Depending on what you consider "Algs" I'll guess I'm in the 300 range. 

Probably 100ish for pure CFOP.. 
30 ollcp, 20 coll, 20 WV, other OLL skip tricks

2x2- CLL 50?
Eg1 10? 
Ortega- 10
SS- 10?

Big cubes- parity 5

Skewb- Like Drew said, impossible to count. If you count cases I found myself I would guess 30?
Then some more random stuff for square 1.. 

Yeah. Too hard to count. I'll guess 300 range.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 8, 2014)

Not a lot.

CMLL: 32 (2 more sets left)

3BLD: 7

39...


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 8, 2014)

Put down 100-200, but it's probably mor like 200-250 if I counted (~5 or 6 for square-1, 5-10 for pyra, 4-5 for 5x5, two for 4x4, 5 ish for mega, 10 ish for 2x2, an then maybe 150-180 for 3x3


----------



## Baku (Apr 8, 2014)

ZZ Solver So...

OCLL: 7 (For some reason I don't know the headlights case)
PLL: 9
COLL: 5 (Random COLLs)

21 in total

Yeah... I need to finish PLL


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 8, 2014)

OLL) 30
PLL) 40 (i know WAY too many edge cycles)
COLL) 35
WV) 15
ZZLL) 40
ELL) 10
F2L) 20
BIG CUBES) 2
L6E) 10
PCMS) 5
HEISE 5E2C CHEAT ALGS LOLOLOL) 10

trying not to count overlap tho


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 8, 2014)

Too many


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 8, 2014)

2x2: 1 OLL that isn't 3x3, 3 PBLs
3x3: 27 OLLs, 21 PLLs
4x4: O and P parity, edge pairing.. parity?
Pyraminx: 5 last layer algs
Square-1: 2 CS, 3 EO, 2 CP, 2 EP, 1 parity
3BLD: 8 TurBo, 2 others
4BLD: 3 center algs, 3 wing algs, parity
5BLD: Midge parity

Total: 89. Probably more, but I'm surprised I even know this many.


----------



## ajayd (Apr 8, 2014)

Heehe, never learning intuitive F2L probably inflated my alg total


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 8, 2014)

ajayd said:


> Heehe, never learning intuitive F2L probably inflated my alg total


It is never too late to learn it!


----------



## Phillip1847 (Apr 8, 2014)

2x2:
7 OLLs, 4 PBLs, 1 CLL (lol) = 12
3x3:
~65 OLL
~30 PLL
9 ZBLL
2 random 1LLL algs
~10 random L3C
5 VLS, 7 WV
4x4+:
2 parity
Skewb: H/U/Z/not counting sledge
Some other stuff, but those are inconsequential

145


----------



## ajayd (Apr 8, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> It is never too late to learn it!



Eh, I've already got my algorithms down. Guess I won't be able to take advantage of multislotting and stuff, but meh.


----------



## Fawn (Apr 8, 2014)

3x3: 77 OLLs, Full PLL (21), 9 CMLL cases (three of those are basic oll algorithms, so 6 for that.), And some lbl stuff. Oh, yeah and 9 edge orientation algs for roux, as well as 4 last step algs. So 120 for that.

2x2: I just use plain ol' oll+pll, so nothing new. Average ~5 seconds.

Odd-layers big cubes: 2 Edge parity algorithms and an edge flipping alg. I don't solve even layer cubes.

MEGA-MEGA-MEGAMINX: 33 oll cases (most are just Corner orientation), 15 for edge permutation, and 15 for corner permutation. I also know 5 full-on PLL cases, besides the obvious 3x3 algs. So 68 for that.

I also know 2 center rotation algs for picture cubes.

So that comes out to around 191. Yikes.


----------



## cuboy63 (Apr 8, 2014)

2x2- about 130 (PBL, CLL, EG1, EG2)
3x3- about 300 (PLL, OLL, COLL, WV, some RLS, bunch of ZBLL)
big cubes- 10 (parities, 5x5 l2e)
weird cubes - about 30?

so total is about 480 i think


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 8, 2014)

How many total algorithms do you know?
>enough


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 8, 2014)

The tricky part of this is when the same alg is part of multiple sets/puzzles, but here goes

2x2: ~90
3x3: ~200
bigcubes: ~20 (random K4LL stuff)
Mega: ~50
Pyra: lol none screw this puzzle
Square-1: ~100
Skewb: ~10

= ~470 I guess

This number should go up by a significant amount in the coming weeks


----------



## LNZ (Apr 8, 2014)

I do share algorithms for multiple puzzles. So the end count of "unique" algorithms is about 40.

Example, I use the T-Perm and Y-Perm for the domino (3x3x2) for 2x2 and I use commutators for some OLL's for 3x3 and 2x2 which are the same for solving centres on big cubes.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 8, 2014)

289 algorithms...

3x3:

F2L 4
OLL 57 +2
PLL 21 +15
COLL 28
WV 27
OLS-UF 27
VHLS not counting coz I learned intuitively

2x2:

PBL 3
CLL 40

Mega:

Corner OLL 16
Edge PLL 5
Corner PLL 5

Pyra:

Last 3 edges 5
1 Flip 10

SQ-1:

Cubeshape 5
EO 7
CP 8
EP 4

Big Cubes

Parity 2 +1
And the flip alg 1

I've got a skewb on it's way so there will be more algs added to this list 

EDIT: I forgot to put non WCA puzzles so: 
2x2x3 1 
2x3x3 3

293 algs


----------



## Erik (Apr 8, 2014)

Too many, but also not enough ^^ 


2x2: Guimond, Ortega, Last pair + orient, CLL, EG 1, Random stuff = many
3x3: F2L tricks, patterns, WV, OLL, CLL, ELL, PLL, OLLCP's, ZBLL's, Roux stuff, much more random useless stuff = many
4x4: K4 stuff, some parities, OLL Par + Orient, PLL par + PLL + Random stuff = many
5x5-7x7 not really many extra's
BLD: M2, TuRBo, r2 etc.
Sq-1: some algs
Pyra: tricks + nutella
Skoob: 4!
Minx: LL stuff
Non-WCA cubes: stuff + stuff^2

Total: it's over 9000!

Nah... estimate about 500?


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 8, 2014)

This is hard to calculate, but around 120 for 2x2 and 600ish for 3x3, and more for other events. It also depends on what you'd consider an "algorithm". Id guess I know over 1000, but probably don't use many of them.


----------



## stoic (Apr 8, 2014)

PLL 21 + 16 alt angle
OLL 57 + 19 alt angle
random OLLCP/ELL/weird ones 12-ish
octagon barrel 2
pyra 2
square-1 2
big cubes 5?
mega 9
skewb 3

total 148

Didn't count F2L


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 8, 2014)

OLL, PLL, some OH and some for (non-intuitive) F2L algs, some WV, Ortega, pyra keyhole, BLD and big cube parity.

A total of 130-150 I guess.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'll go with cases rather than algs - a subtle difference but otherwise I'd probably repeat a lot of very similar algs...
2x2x2 - 42 CLL + 11 PBL
3x3x3 - 57 OLL + 21 PLL + 35 COLL + 5 F2L
4x4x4 - 4 Parity + edge flip
Pyra - 8 L3E, 4 1-flip, 2 WO
Mega - 3 OELL 15(?) OCLL, 4 EPLL
Sq-1 - 2 EO, 8 CP, 8 CP parity, ~25 EP
Skewb - ~8 sarah intermediate, 4 L4C

So definitely >200 cases, but I picked 100-200 algs, to account for similar/repeated algs


----------



## Renslay (Apr 8, 2014)

Around 100.
42 CMLLs + about 30 for BLD + a bounch of others for big cubes, megaminx, SQ-1, pyra, and so on.
Maybe a little more than 100.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 8, 2014)

I know all the algs.


----------



## Renslay (Apr 8, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> I know all the algs.



That's impossible. Their numbers are infinite.
However, you can enumerate them all...


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'd say about 100 for 3x3, 60 for 2x2, and maybe another 50 for other events and non-WCA stuff.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 8, 2014)

All puzzle combined most likely 200+, but I might be over exaggerating, it's hard to count.

Would you count Niklas as an alg? If so definitely 200+.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 8, 2014)

21 PLLs
55 OLLs
3 Ortega cases
2 Parity algorithms
Total: 81

Non WCA: Idk.


----------



## TDM (Apr 8, 2014)

2x2:
OLL: 1 (others are 3x3 algs)
PBL: 7 (not including Y perm)
CLL: 1 (others are 3x3 algs)
3x3:
OLL: 34
PLL: 41 (lol)
COLL: 12
ELL: 6
4a: 2
4c: 4
BLD: 5
4x4: 5
5x5: 1
Pyra: 5
Mega: 1
Square-1: 10?
Total: 120-130ish; I've probably forgotten to include a few (VW, SS, some ZBLLs etc)


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 8, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Would you count Niklas as an alg? If so definitely 200+.



Haha, that's what I was thinking


----------



## KongShou (Apr 8, 2014)

Hmm

Oll 57
Pll 21
Coll 40
Cll 40
Parity for bigcubes 4
Pyra 20 ish?
Sq1 10
Ortega 5
Other random ones 10

Just over 200 I think


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 8, 2014)

Rounding off I know like 50 - 100 algs. It is not a lot compared to other cubers but it works fine for me


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 8, 2014)

I started counting very conservatively (no F2L, comms for BLD, sets like CLL since I'd have to be careful with overlaps, etc.) and quickly reached close to 200, so I went with 200+. Being less careful:

F2L: don't know really
OLL: full OLL, plus a few alternate algs/OLLCPs, probably >100
PLL: full, plus alternate algs, >40
CLL: full, at least 42
mega: LS+LL stuff, >50 and currently learning
bigcube parity: at least 6, not sure
BLD: >40

Also random small amounts for stuff like Ortega, Guimond, skewb, sq-1, pyra, OH, random LL algs ...


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 8, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> I know all the algs.





Renslay said:


> That's impossible. Their numbers are infinite.
> However, you can enumerate them all...



Whoa...

I estimate that there are 1870 735787 256481 225664 565043 626246 144001 unique families of algorithms on the cube. You have 43 252003 274489 856000 possible starting states which can be transformed via an algorithm into any of 43 252003 274489 855999 different states if we don't allow identity algorithms (yet). Now add 1 for the family of "identity" algorithms.

So for example there might be two different algorithms to transform the solved state into the commonly known superflip state. These are in the same family of algorithms of "transform the solved state into the commonly known superflip state". These algorithms would together be counted once by the calculation above, since they are in the same family.

I don't think the above is an overcount, but I maybe have missed something. The count above counts inverses and mirrors as distinct algorithms, which seems fine to me.

Having said that we all know that there really is only 1 algorithm


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 8, 2014)

3x3:
F2L: 42 / 42
WV: 11 / 27 (a lot of the time you can set up to an easy case)
MW: 5 / 18 (I need to learn more of this when I have the time...)
OLL: 53 / 57
OLL alternates: 13 (usually for OLLCP purposes)
PLL: 20 / 21
PLL alternates: 29 (a lot of these are Z-perms)
COLL: 21 / 33 (not counting solved orientation/permutation cases)
ELL: 14 / 22 (not counting OLL/PLL crossovers)
Total: 208
There are dozens more of random other algs and tricks that are only really useful(?) when you get the case (like R U R' F D R2 D' F')

Skewb:
Welder's Mask: 81 / 81 (they're intuitive  )
L4C+CLL: 34 / 74


Spoiler



Because of hax, I mainly use a few algs that get the job done for L4C+CLL:
U Pi B: R L R L' R' L'
U Pi F: y' R' L' R' L R L
Oa P FR: y2' R F R' F' y' F' R' F R
Oa P BR: y R L R' F R L' R' F'
Ob P FR: y F' R' F R y R F R' F'
H Pi F: F' R F R'
Za S: R L R' L' R' y R' B R
Zb S: y' R' L' R L R y' R F' R'

From these, I can generate ("hack") an alg for about any case, so I'm not sure whether or not to count those L4C+CLL solutions as proper algs.


Other L4C: 2 (two pure H-perms, but not the H from my method =P)
Total: 117


----------



## Renslay (Apr 8, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Whoa...
> 
> I estimate that there are 1870 735787 256481 225664 565043 626246 144001 unique families of algorithms on the cube.



OP asked especially not just 3x3 algorithms. Please consider the other countable infinite many puzzles and their algorithms as well.


----------



## AndersB (Apr 8, 2014)

CFOP: ~90
CLL: 32
3BLD : 3
Bigcubes: ~5
Mega: ~10
Pyra: 4
Skewb: ~10
Sq-1: 7
OH: ~10
Others: ~20
+ A few that I don't really use, but know anyway

So somewhere around 200+


----------



## Erikdekamps (Apr 8, 2014)

Started to work on improving my solve time, currently at 90 seconds personal record.
Was thinking about which algorithms I really know, and I can't really tell because it's inituative.


----------



## stoic (Apr 8, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 3x3:
> F2L: 42 / 42


Nice try


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 8, 2014)

PLL = 21
CMLL = 42
63


----------



## kcl (Apr 8, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 3x3:
> F2L: 42 / 42
> WV: 11 / 27 (a lot of the time you can set up to an easy case)
> MW: 5 / 18 (I need to learn more of this when I have the time...)
> ...




<3 mw


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 9, 2014)

ellwd said:


> Nice try



Are F2L solutions not algorithms?

Algorithms are just sequences of moves that accomplish a goal.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 9, 2014)

lets see

2x2: ~160 EGs
3x3: ~50 PLLs, 120 (OLL, OLLCP, COLL, ZBLL) 
4x4: 5 2-swaps, 5 OP, 4 PP, 10-15 PLLs
5x5: 6 L2E

365

Not counting side events and OH, so it's nearing 400 in truth.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 9, 2014)

These are almost all rough estimates and guesses on the low end
*2x2*
40 CLL
10 EG1
*3x3*
120 ZBLL
70 OLL
50 COLL
40 PLL 
20 WV
20 VHLS
10 Algorithmic F2L
5 OLS
*Others*
8 Skewb
4 4x4
8 Pyra


405 and that's probably low, pretty high considering that I've only been cubing 10 months.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Apr 9, 2014)

I know Full OLL, Full PLL, some alternates, about 5 4x4 algs, 2 F2L "lags", some for 2x2. In all I'd say about 100.


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 9, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> How many total algorithms do you know?



Not enough...


----------



## stoic (Apr 9, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Are F2L solutions not algorithms?
> 
> Algorithms are just sequences of moves that accomplish a goal.


No, I was commenting on the number...one of the 42 "standard" F2L cases is the solved case so shouldnt it be 41/41...?!


----------



## giorgi (Apr 9, 2014)

3x3 F2l - 41, Oll - 57, Pll - 21 
2x2 Ortega - 5
4x4 parities - 2
5x5 parities - 3
Megaminx - 1
Pyraminx - 5

Total: 135


----------



## GG (Apr 10, 2014)

I use intuitive f2l but i guess that probably equates maybe 25 algs...
i almost know full cfop (missing 9 olls)
So i guess that's around about 100 for 3*3 (plus i use a few extra here and there)

Then about 4 or 5 algs for big cubes
Some strange LL algs i use for pyra (3 or 4)
A couple of random cll cases, 
And i used to know square1 but i think i forgot it all xD
Basically just about over 100 =)


----------



## unboundparticle (Apr 14, 2014)

2x2 - Full Ortega + LBL algorithms = 12
3x3 - 21 PLL's + 10 OLL's (+ 2 4LLL algorithms for OLL) = 33
4x4 - Both of the 2 parity Algorithms + 2 edge pairing algorithms = 4
5x5+ - 2 Algorithms for edge pairing + 1 for centre solving = 3
Cuboids - 6 algorithms = 6
Curvy Copter - 7 OLL's and 4 PLL's = 10

Total = 68
I'll be learning some more sune (haha im funny) once I teach myself some more OLL's and buy more puzzles.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 20, 2014)

2x2: Full Ortega - 5
3x3: Full PLL + 13 OLLs + 16 ZBLS + Various others = 53
4x4 and up: 2 parity, 2 edge pairing, 1 centre solving = 5
Pyraminx: Last Layer = 5
Square-1: 1 cube-shape + 1 EO + middle slice parity = 3
Skewb: 5
Megaminx: 2
3BLD: 4 M2 algs + 1 parity (most of it is just setup anyway) = 5
Cuboids: 2 corner swaps = 2

Total: 85

Gonna be honest, I thought it was more than that. Oh well.


----------



## Jihu Mun (Apr 21, 2014)

2x2 Ortega: 7
3x3 F2L: 7
OLL: 40
PLL: 20
COLL: 9
WV: 6
VH: 16
4x4: 3
5x5: 2
Total 110


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 21, 2014)

2x2: 1 adj swap 
3x3: 3 F2L, ~30 PLLs, ~75 OLLs/OLLCPs/COLLs, ~15 ZBLLs
4x4: 3 parities, 5 L3Es
5x5: ~5 L2Es
Mega: ~50 algs total(PLLs, unique OCLLs, 1 unique OLL, lol)
Pyra: ~5 1flip, 2 WO, 7 LL algs(keyhole and LBL cases)
Skewb: 4 algs

So that makes: ~205 algs total


----------



## Ollie (Apr 21, 2014)

Do 3-style algs count? then 1000+...


----------



## JakeTheCuber (Apr 21, 2014)

3x3 21 PLL, 55 OLL, 
4x4 3 parity
megaminx 5 PLL 3 OLL


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 21, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Do 3-style algs count? then 1000+...


What are 3-style algs?


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 21, 2014)

2x2: 42 CLL, 9 EG-1, 3 Ortega
3x3: 57 OLLs, 21 PLLs, 6 COLLs, 4 OLLCP
4x4: 3 parities
Pyra: 5 LBL, 4 LL, 2 more that I can't describe
Mega: 7 LL algs? I use an intuitive LL.
Square-1: 7 algs
Skewb: 6 algs
Total: 176 algs


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 21, 2014)

all are approximate

2x2: 50
3x3: 120
4x4+: 20
pyraminx: 10
megaminx: 10
square 1: 20
cuboids: 15
skwob: 5
other random stuff: 50
total: 300

that seems too low


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 21, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> What are 3-style algs?



3-cycles for BLD. like comms and stuff


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Apr 24, 2014)

Tried to figure a quick accurate estimate for me.

2x2 - CLL - 40, PBL - 6, TCLL - 12, EG - 3 = 61
3x3 - PLL - 36, WV - 8, OLL - 106, random - 6 = 166
4x4 - PP - 2, OP - 3, YauEdgeAlgs - 8, PPLL - 2 = 15
5x5 - L2E - 7
6x6 - OLL - 1
7x7 - L2E - 2
OH - 0
BLD - OP/M2 - 5
FT - 0
FMC - 0
4BLD - 3
5BLD - 2
Clock - 0
Square-1 - Cubeshape - 2, EOLL - 3, CPLL - 8, EPLL - 10 = 23
Megaminx - PLL - 37, OLL - 41 = 78
Pyraminx - LL - 6, L3E - 9, 1Flip - 10, Oka - 2 = 27
Skewb - CLL/EG - 10, L5C - 14 = 24
Total - 414


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 24, 2014)

not many at all, been cubing almost two years and could never be bothered to learn full OLL :/

about 50-100, being much closer to 50


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 24, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Megaminx - PLL - 37, *OLL - 41* = 78



wtf r u doin


----------



## kcl (Apr 24, 2014)

lol walker knows more skewb algs than I do xD


----------



## CHJ (Apr 24, 2014)

I totalled this the other day, i came out with 487 but its more likely 490-ish now


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 24, 2014)

This wasn't easy to count...
*2x2* - 40 CLLs, 4 EG-1s = *44*
*3x3* - 35 PLLs, 64 OLLs, 3 COLLs, 1 F2L = *103*
*4x4* - 2 OPs, 2 PPs, 2 PLLs = *6*
*BLD* - About 24 algs which I've memorised, then random comms I know which I won't count = *24*
*Pyraminx* - 7 LLs = *7*
*Megaminx* - 2 OLLs, 3 PLLs = *5*
*Square-1* - 1 Parity, 2 EOs, 1 CP, 1 EP = *5*
*Skewb* - 2 OLLs, 14 L5Cs = *16*

That's 210 apparently


----------



## Marco Cuber (May 4, 2014)

Around 170 algorithims in all. Full PLL 48 Oll's some CLL F2l cases 4x4 algs 5x5 algs and some commutators for pyra and mega.


----------



## Iggy (May 4, 2014)

I voted 100-200, but now I think I know over 200...

Edit: Yeah definitely over 200


----------

